# Ryonet Offers Wilflex� Epic Lava Perfect White LB Plastisol Ink



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Ryonet Offers Wilflex™ Epic Lava Perfect White LB Plastisol Ink*

If you need opacity, fast flashing and a lower cure temperature in a white plastisol, Wilflex™ Epic Lava Perfect White LB, developed exclusively for Ryonet, offers it—and a lot more. The new nonphthalate finished ink features creamy consistency, a soft hand and a matte finish. 

Highly printable and suitable for wet-on-wet applications, as well as being opaque, even when used with fine mesh, it also has short flash times and low curing temps. These properties combine to help printers achieve accurate color faster, saving ink and money and boosting throughput and ROI (return on ink). 

Visit https://www.screenprinting.com/wilf...ebsite&utm_campaign=lava_perfect_white_launch to learn more. And go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmr1yzhIEMs&feature=push-u&attr_tag=Y2wEmu5jZu3n0i5Q-6. to see Wilflex Epic Lava Perfect White LB in action.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

